# Witches Wingding is over....



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a great group portrait! 

Glad your party was a success!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

That does look great!!! Happy to hear you witchie-poos had a blast!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

What a beautiful group of witches! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you, we had such a good time. The ladies are encouraging me to host a 2nd annual Wingding, like Id need much encouragement! lol 
We just finished the Jr. Witches Wingding about an hour ago. We had 11 witches ages 11 to 13. Ive never seen my daughter happier! They had a great time too. Im uploading pics now


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I could have sworn I responded to this thread but dont see my response!

Another great group of witchy women! Glad you had a blast!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

So glad you had a great party. Love the pictures! Ya'll look great!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time! I hope my gathering turns out that well! It was supposed to be larger but I only have a few confirmations so your gathering gives me hope that it will be fun even with a small group!

Loved your table setup!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

sometimes small gatherings are really good... mine was all family so we could be completely comfortable... by midnight everyone was shoe-less and there was a row of bare feet propped up on the coffin coffee table! lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Got a pic of THAT? haha


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

No, but I sure wish I did lol


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fab pictures! Looks like you all had a wonderful time!

BW


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Newbie, those pictures are fabulous!!! Your decor looks awesome, I love how you turned your pictures into spooky pictures, and the coffin coffee table....well....you rock!!!!

Looks like a great time.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you MHooch  I love that coffin, my hubby built it for me. I used it in my haunt several years but this year it got an upgrade of paint, padding and a satin lining. I had planned to have plexi-glass over the top half but ran outta time. 

P.S. Your witches wingding from last year inspired me to have this party, thanks again!


----------

